# Bored.....



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.....hit the vice for a bit.
Won't be long, and brown suits will be here 









L8, Harry


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel your pain...I think I've reorganized my tackle and cleaned up the workbench about 50 times this year already.


----------

